# A-Z Actors



## JonSR77 (Mar 25, 2022)

My wife and I do this one.  We usually allow either first or last names..

A

Alec Baldwin


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

Betty Driver

C


----------



## officerripley (Mar 25, 2022)

Charlize Theron

D


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Bob Denver

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Ed Asner

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2022)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Harrison Ford

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2022)

Ian Bannen

J


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2022)

*Jane Fonda

K*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 15, 2022)

Val Kilmer

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Burt Lancaster

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Marlon  Brando

N


----------



## Ceege (Nov 28, 2022)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Omar Sharif

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)

Paul Newman

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Quentin  Tarantino

R


----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)

Ralph Machio 

S


----------

